
Why Logarithms Are So Important in Machine Learning - Suliot
https://towardsdatascience.com/why-logarithms-are-so-important-in-machine-learning-6d2ff7930c8e?source=friends_link&sk=2b817d8bbf609ff92bb7b96827198e64
======
tabtab
Different optimization techniques will end up approximating such formulas in
the course of execution such that you may not necessarily have to code or see
an explicit logarithmic formula. I'm not necessarily downplaying logarithms,
only saying real-world implementations may represent more or less the same
thing different ways.

